

LinkedIn Launches Revamped Developer Platform - thankuz
http://mashable.com/2011/04/06/linkedin-developer-platform-2/

======
thankuz
From LinkedIn Blog: [http://blog.linkedin.com/2011/04/06/linkedin-developer-
platf...](http://blog.linkedin.com/2011/04/06/linkedin-developer-platform/)

Also covered on RWW:
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/linkedins_answer_to_fac...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/linkedins_answer_to_facebooks_open_graph.php)

And, TNW: [http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2011/04/06/linkedin-
launch...](http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2011/04/06/linkedin-launches-
developer-platform-social-plugins/)

And, VentureBeat: <http://venturebeat.com/2011/04/06/linkedin-platform-
plugins/>

Finally, TechCrunch: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/06/linkedin-unveils-a-
more-ope...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/06/linkedin-unveils-a-more-open-
developer-platform-with-lightweight-customizable-plugins/)

